

Ask HN: Beginning Photography - biggitybones

Do any of you have any suggestions on books, web sites, or other resources for starting out in photography?<p>I need a hobby that doesn't involve staring at PHP code and stimulates the left side of my brain, and I think photography is something I'll enjoy.  Being a tech nerd, I'd like to delve into as much as I can about the art and science of photography, from camera settings to post-processing.  This hobby seems to be frequently found among tech geeks, so I'm hoping to find some great resources that aim to help the technical/hacker mindset.
======
yan
If you're just interested in finding a hobby (and not 100% set on
photography), check out this post I submitted a while ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=862139>.

------
hackworth
Barbara London and John Updike's "Photography" is literally the textbook most
beginning photographers get in school. i'd suggest looking at used book sites
to see if you can get a copy second-hand, since it is priced like a college
textbook, too.

------
joshuarr
Buy the most expensive digital slr camera you can afford - probably canon or
nikon (canon). Then buy or try out Adobe Lightroom. Shoot interesting things
on the auto mode, get used to organizing and post in lightroom. Then start
playing with settings.

If you need motivation, try creating condensed weekend projects, like
photographing a baseball in interesting ways, or moving vehicles.

------
volida
photo.net

~~~
biggitybones
Thanks for this link - I'm usually leery of simple domains that have a link to
retail, so I probably would have ignored it in a google search. It seems like
a great starting point.

